# Levothyroxine and Weight Loss



## scottyg354

So I read alot about people still gaining after starting Levothyroxine treatment. My question is, did anyone actually ever lose weight when there levels were straightened out.

My diet has really been no different than than that of a normal 20 somethings. Sometimes I eat higher calories sometimes I don't eat much at all. I am just wondering that once im straightened out if I will see any weight come off. I do exercise somewhat and my jobs does require quiet a bit of walking.


----------



## Lovlkn

> I am just wondering that once im straightened out if I will see any weight come off.


Most likely you will.


----------



## Andros

scottyg354 said:


> So I read alot about people still gaining after starting Levothyroxine treatment. My question is, did anyone actually ever lose weight when there levels were straightened out.
> 
> My diet has really been no different than than that of a normal 20 somethings. Sometimes I eat higher calories sometimes I don't eat much at all. I am just wondering that once im straightened out if I will see any weight come off. I do exercise somewhat and my jobs does require quiet a bit of walking.


Oh, yes...............the weight will come of if you are euthyroid (where you should be normally) if you diet and exercise.

I have found that it is all about food choices and portion control; add in exercise.


----------



## northernlite

I started on levothyroxine in November and have lost 20 lbs since January. I am down my normal weight now. But as mentioned above, I did it with diet and exercise. Portion control is the key. But prior to treatment, I could have cut my calories as low as they are now and never lost a pound.

I had the right incentive. My daughter got married last Friday and my oldest son gets married in 25 days!! It was great to feel good and look good too!


----------



## castledreams

From my personal experience with the levothyroxine I never did feel quite right while I was taking it. I always felt depressed and severely out of sorts and each time they upped my dosage I would put on about 20 pounds even with my TSH in a "normal" range. I am now 150lbs overweight. I would say it all depends on how the body can process the T4 only hormones. Mine apparently was not able to efficiently use them. I am now on armour and feeling great and I have actually started to lose some weight. I even have the drive to get up and do something lol. Totally a foreign feeling after 7 years on T4 only treatment.


----------



## Andros

castledreams said:


> From my personal experience with the levothyroxine I never did feel quite right while I was taking it. I always felt depressed and severely out of sorts and each time they upped my dosage I would put on about 20 pounds even with my TSH in a "normal" range. I am now 150lbs overweight. I would say it all depends on how the body can process the T4 only hormones. Mine apparently was not able to efficiently use them. I am now on armour and feeling great and I have actually started to lose some weight. I even have the drive to get up and do something lol. Totally a foreign feeling after 7 years on T4 only treatment.


Good for you! I am glad you are getting somewhere for all your efforts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lovelizz

I feel like I will lose weight, I haven't made much effort yet as I've been on vacation for 2 weeks (only been on meds 3 weeks) BUT I do not feel the hormonal urges to eat that I once did. Portion control is a LOT easier because I don't feel this primal animalistic instinct to eat everythign in sight. I ate like a pregnant woman before because my hormones were so out of whack and now I feel so much more in control. I think you do need to make healthy choices and keep track of calorie intake to actually drop pounds at a faster rate, there is no magic pill...but the medicine definitely helps you get everything else under control (hello energy!) so that you can lose weight if you choose to put the effort forth.


----------



## Octavia

I gained 10 pounds after my thyroidectomy surgeries, while I was on no replacement, prior to my RAI treatment and body scan. I asked the nurse whether the weight would just fall off once I got on the replacement therapy. She said I would probably be able to lose the weight, but it would not be easy. I was happy to stop gaining, and so far, I've lost 3 pounds with just a little effort over the past couple of months. I am hoping to lose the rest within the next month or two with a stronger concentration on diet and exercise.


----------



## wuselino1412

i started on a 75microgram levothyroxine medication last april and since that i have lost over 70lbs. also i am on ww and i work out but levothyroxine definitely helped a lot and my levels are still not completely straightened out and obviously abnormal


----------



## Andros

wuselino1412 said:


> i started on a 75microgram levothyroxine medication last april and since that i have lost over 70lbs. also i am on ww and i work out but levothyroxine definitely helped a lot and my levels are still not completely straightened out and obviously abnormal


That is totally awesome!!! You are to be commended; no easy feat.

Thank you for encouraging others.


----------



## webster2

wuselino1412 said:


> i started on a 75microgram levothyroxine medication last april and since that i have lost over 70lbs. also i am on ww and i work out but levothyroxine definitely helped a lot and my levels are still not completely straightened out and obviously abnormal


Congratulations, and thank you very much for that ray of hope!


----------

